# Capri Glass Top 25-50 Humidor-$1 test=fail



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

While skimming through the accessory category i realized that gar owners take certain steps in inspecting a solid humidor. 
The only step i took after opening my UPS package was checking for a woosh sound and it did.

Tapped the glass for any play...seems solid except the bottom left corner. THe sound is very faint, but nothing alarming. Di

And i remember stumbling on a page that people use the $1 test method. Did a little research and said, "okay lets do it!"

Slammed shut on my $1 bill
Then the moment of truth--started pulling it and pulling it (oh wait its coming out S#!%) its coming out and its a OUT!

*What do i do now? baby sit every 4-5 days now? *

*(cant return it)*


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Was there resistance while pulling? Really it would have to be a super tight seal and a heavy lid to prevent it from pulling at all. As long as there was decent resistance you should be good. I can pull a dollar through all of my humi's and they hold well. If it was too tight you wouldn't be able to open it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you seasoned it yet? If it got to you on the dry side, seasoning it and adding moisture to the wood could cause a small amount of swelling and improve the seal on it.

Just a thought from another noobie 

Good luck!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> Was there resistance while pulling? Really it would have to be a super tight seal and a heavy lid to prevent it from pulling at all. As long as there was decent resistance you should be good. I can pull a dollar through all of my humi's and they hold well. If it was too tight you wouldn't be able to open it.


Yes a little resistance! i guess thats good right?

Sorry im a noob

My humidor is full now i have RP sun grown, Gurkha Park Avenue, and some Flor de oliv. Just won a 5vegas century humidor 100ct excited about that one.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

phager said:


> Have you seasoned it yet? If it got to you on the dry side, seasoning it and adding moisture to the wood could cause a small amount of swelling and improve the seal on it.
> 
> Just a thought from another noobie
> 
> Good luck!


Yes i did. My method of seasoning was leaving a sponge, using a brush and spread distilled water on the top of the seal bars and leave the bottom dry. Moisten the dividers and thats it. But like what somoene said, if there is a little resistance thats good right?

Ty for the input(s)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

also a note, i do my "dollar bill" test with computer paper...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html for seasoning that new humi.

Like gibson_es said, try computer paper. If it gives the paper a good curl you are ok. If you haven't gotten beads yet get them they are the most trouble free hydration method around, even for a dummy like me. I have both Heartfelt and ConservaGel beads, both work great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> While skimming through the accessory category i realized that gar owners take certain steps in inspecting a solid humidor.
> The only step i took after opening my UPS package was checking for a woosh sound and it did.
> 
> Tapped the glass for any play...seems solid except the bottom left corner. THe sound is very faint, but nothing alarming. Di
> ...


In the future when you out grow glass tops avoid them like the plague. As they are notorious for temp and r/h fluctuations. Everyone gets a glass top their first time out its fun being able to see ones cigars all the time. Other than that follow smartbulls suggestions they are spot on enjoy!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Yes a little resistance! i guess thats good right?
> 
> Sorry im a noob
> 
> My humidor is full now i have RP sun grown, Gurkha Park Avenue, and some Flor de oliv. Just won a 5vegas century humidor 100ct excited about that one.


Sweet ... how and where did you win that 100ct humi?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

A little resistance is good. Don't sweat it.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Sweet ... how and where did you win that 100ct humi?


Cigarbid did a quickbuy at $55 (5 vegas century humidor Reg. $175). I had a feeling it was going to sell out or get outbid so i just bought it.

And ill make note on glass humidors thanks!

And because of Herf N. Turf ill give 65% RH a try! two tubes were bought (i.e. large and med 1060 cubic and 500something cubic) 
I calculated the 100ct and it comes out to 801cubicin will the 1060 do it? Ive noticed a lot of you guys are buying 2-3oz and spreading it like a wildfire.

Is there a right way in placing your beads? TOP bottom? i heard the bottom is better...


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

If you want to improve the seal, you can build up the lip with a couple strips of making tape. But, some people think the tape looks tacky. 


Is your humidor holding a solid rH? If so, no problem.


Are you constantly charging your humidifier. It not, no problem.


If it becomes problematic, then remember: Coolers truly are the cheapest and easiest solution to setup and maintain.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

e-man said:


> If you want to improve the seal, you can build up the lip with a couple strips of making tape. But, some people think the tape looks tacky.
> 
> Is your humidor holding a solid rH? If so, no problem.
> 
> ...


Charging it every 2 weeks. Well i cant say i guess i'm paranoid and if it falls 1-2% from my ideal settings 68-69% RH ill fill the gel puck i got from CI (the one with the happy face). I took out the default puck because it was getting some white residue on the sponge, and it looked like mold. None of my cigars were affected. So yah.

Besides that i think my humi sits at a good 66-67% Getting cool in california..about 75F to high 84F and nights are 65F-70F.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

every two weeks, not too bad, i recharge every 3 weeks or so, i have both a glass top and a regular humi, and a tupperador, my glass top holds humidity the best, but i might have just gotten lucky.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

There is a simple fix that works perfectly on most humidors. Ed, wakingmoon, turned me on to the idea. You need a strip of 1/8" Spanish cedar. You cut four pieces to just fit inside either the lid or the box depending on how it is made. This tightens it up just right.










I bought cedar on Amazon.


----------

